# duda de salida de altavoces



## nononines (Nov 22, 2011)

Hola, haber si me podeis ayudar, tengo 2 altavoces de 160W a 4 ohmnios, saliendo de un equipo de música con salida a 4 ohmnios, mi duda es quisiera ponerle 2 altavoces, pero solamente tiene una salida.
Por mi presupuesto, he mirado por hay y hay amplificadores con 4 salidas con 2 altavoces a 250 w, a 8 ohmnios. y la salida del amplificador es a 8 ohmnios.
¿Coloco los 2 altavoces de 4 ohmnios en serie para lograr los 8 ohmnios? o
compro unos altavoces autoamplificados, pero claro tendria que colocarlos en paralelo a la salida del equipo de musica, con los otros altavoces,  ya que tiene solo una salida.
No sé, estoy super liado, y mira que he mirado en el foro, pero me estoy liando demasiado, de tanto leer, de subir el bobinado del altavoz, resistencias en series....

Por favor echarme un cablecito.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 22, 2011)

De mi sensatez te diría que la colocación de los parlante nunca va en serie, todos an sido fabricado para ser colocado en paralelo.

Lo que debes ver es si tus parlantes soportan un amplificador de 500 3,2 OHM de los que tiran a mosfet de mi preferencia IRFP250 push pull (ind)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 22, 2011)

No...

Los parlantes pueden colocarse en serie y en paralelo, dependiendo lo que se necesite.

En mi experiencia se han quemado más equipos y parlantes al colocarlos en paralelo.

Siempre hay que tratar de respetar las impedancias pero no son extremadamente rigurosas..


----------



## nononines (Nov 22, 2011)

Entonces, como lo colocaria, en la salida del amplificador, tiene 4 salidas,2L y 2R como lo hago los de 8 ohmnios, cada uno a una correspondiente L y R, y la otra pondria los dos en serie de 4ohmnios , pero esos los pondria en serie, para poder escucharlos bien. Lo comento esto de ponerlos asi, es que es para una carroza y necesitaria los 4.

Otra  dudilla, la salida del equipo es de impedancia 4 ohmnios, con lo cual la entrada del amplificador tendria que ser de 4ohmnios o valdria mayor, es que he visto en algunos que pone entrada impedancia > que .....

Como veis estoy totalmente pez, muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 22, 2011)

Si es un amplificador de auto, tiene 4 salidas muy bien, y vos tenés 6 parlantes en total de 4 ohms cada uno???

eso es lo que decis?


----------



## nononines (Nov 22, 2011)

Perdona que no me haya explicado bien, el tema es de un equipo de musica que solamente tiene una salida para sus 2 altavoces(4 ohmnios, 160W), con salida de impedancia 4 ohmnios, le quisiera colocar otros 2 altavoces, como veo que solo tiene 2 salidas he pensado ponerle un amplificador, entrandole la salida del equipo, y con 4 salidas, mi pega es que la salida es de 8 ohmnios, y los altavoces que vienen con el amplificador son de 240 W de  8 ohmnios,  y quisiera aprovechar los del equipo que son de 4 ohmnios.Por eso el tema de colocarlos en serie estos 2 de 4 ohmnios, o indicarme como lo podria realizar.

en total tengo 2 de 8ohmnios y 2 de 4 ohmnios.

un saludo y muchas gracias por la atencion


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 22, 2011)

No entiendo mucho tu duda... pero te digo una cosa : NUNCA pongas menor impedancia que la especificada ! 
Siempre es mejor perder un poco de potencia y colocarlos en serie .( 8 + 4 = 12 Ohms )
Vas a agregar otro amplificador???? NO le pongas la salida directo a la entrada del otro!!!!
Deberias ver la forma de conectarlo a una salida de audio ( sin amplificar ) que tenga tu equipo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 23, 2011)

nononines dijo:


> Perdona que no me haya explicado bien, el tema es de un equipo de musica que solamente tiene una salida para sus 2 altavoces(4 ohmnios, 160W), con salida de impedancia 4 ohmnios, le quisiera colocar otros 2 altavoces, como veo que solo tiene 2 salidas he pensado ponerle un amplificador, entrandole la salida del equipo, y con 4 salidas, mi pega es que la salida es de 8 ohmnios, y los altavoces que vienen con el amplificador son de 240 W de  8 ohmnios,  y quisiera aprovechar los del equipo que son de 4 ohmnios.Por eso el tema de colocarlos en serie estos 2 de 4 ohmnios, o indicarme como lo podria realizar.
> 
> en total tengo 2 de 8ohmnios y 2 de 4 ohmnios.
> 
> un saludo y muchas gracias por la atencion



nononines te queremos ayudar, pero por favor exprésate tranquilo pausado y explícate bien porque no se entiende que tienes y como quieres colocarlo.


----------

